# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Wzdęty brzuch, nawet po lekkim posiłku

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam! Mam pewien problem, z którym borykam się od kilku dni. Mianowicie mam strasznie wzdęty brzuch, po każdym posiłku przez długi czas... Ulgę odczuwam jedynie gdy jestem głodny i piję wodę... 

Miejsce, w jakim odczuwam mocne wzdęcie brzucha to górna część (pod żebrami), wydaje mi się, że mniej więcej po środku, bez przeważającej części po lewej czy prawej stronie. Równomiernie wzdęcie rozchodzi się na obie strony. Czasami mam z tego powodu problem z oddychaniem, a nasila się to, gdy siedzę lekko przygarbiony. Zacząłem brać Verdin Complex, lecz nie pomogło, następnie kupiłem Essentiale Fore, bo stwierdziłem, że być może to jest od wątroby. Czasami mam wrażenie, że to wzdęcie się nasila, jakby miał zaraz pęknąć brzuch:/ Do jakiego specjalisty się udać, jakie należałoby badanie zrobić? Dzisiaj zjadłem rano owsiankę na wodzie, po której nie miałem następstw, ale jak później zrobiłem sobie lekki trening i zjadłem później banana z dwoma wafelkami ryżowymi, po chwili wydawało mi się, że brzuch zaczyna rosnąć... Na noc piję amol z cukrem - przynosi ulgę. Jak mi się odbije, również mam chwilową ulgę. Proszę o pomoc, ukierunkowanie mnie jakoś. Zapisałem się na wizytę do lekarza ale dopiero za tydzień może mnie przyjąć... Z góry dziękuję o podpowiedź. Pozdrawiam

----------


## wotan99

Witam, Pana objawy mogą mieć różne przyczyny. Przede wszystkim mam pytanie. Czy odczuwa Pan ulgę po wypróżnieniu, oddaniu gazów ? Przyczyną pierwszą do wykluczenia jest wizyta u lekarza pierwszego kontaktu, gdyż może to świadczyć np. o wrzodach żołądka, uszkodzenia błony śluzowej żołądka czy coś, co można stwierdzić np. przy badaniu fizykalnym. Warto zrobić przede wszystkim posiew krwi, badanie ogólne moczu i kału. Jak jest u Pana z wypróżnianiem ? Są zaparcia czy raczej ich brak ? Wracając do meritum sprawy, radziłbym wybrać się do lekarza pierwszego kontaktu po skierowanie do gastrologa. Następnie (raczej na pewni) gastrolog zrobi gastroskopię. Jak często oddaje Pan kał i gazy (chodzi mi o to, czy codziennie czy raczej raz na np. tydzień). Radzę wybrać się do lekarza i nie próbować leczyć się samemu, gdyż może to tylko pogorszyć sprawę. Jak wcześniej wspomniałem może to także mieć drugie dno tj. spowodowane jakimś zaburzeniem nerwicowym. Być może jest to raczej złudzenie bycia wzdętym. Niech Pan bierze magnez B6 do czasu wizyty u lekarza (magnez pomaga się uspokoić). Proszę się udać do lekarza, on będzie w stanie zrobić badanie fizykalne całej jamy brzusznej i następnie zadecydować. To jest tylko forum nie jesteśmy w stanie diagnozować na 100%  :Smile:  Pozdrawiam, i życzę szybkiego powrotu do zdrowia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po oddaniu gazów lub wypróżnieniu nie odczuwam ulgi... Ulgę przynosi mi jak "odbije" mi się, np po wypiciu jakiegoś płynu (ale tylko 2-3 sekundowa ulga), wypicie łyżki amolu z cukrem lub espumisan pomaga na dłużej. Żadnego bólu brzucha nie odczuwam, nie mdli mnie, nie mam gorączki - normalnie biegam tak jak biegałem, trenuję, pływam, chodzę na saunę.... jedynie to niewygodne wzdęcie, które mam wrażenie, ze czasami obejmuje mi cały brzuch dookoła jego górnej części - czyli od środka w kierunku mięśni skośnych brzucha aż po tak jakby tylną części żeber. Gazy i kał mam codziennie, wypróżniam się tak jak zawsze tj. około 2-3 razy dziennie (rano po kawie to u mnie normalka), ale delikatnie mówiąc mam wrażenie, że tego kału jest mniej niż jak to było zawsze. Gazy kilka razy dziennie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeszcze dodam dziwne zjawisko, którego nie mogę zrozumieć... Cały zeszły tydzień miałem ten problem, ale jak przyjechał do mnie znajomy w piątek, nie mogłem odmówić mu imprezy, nawet tłumaczeniem wzdętego brzucha... Więc postanowiłem się napić z nim wódki - pierwsze 2 kieliszki z pieprzem (tłumacząc, że na moje problemy gastryczne), następne kieliszki wódki w knajpie bez żadnego oporu, bawiłem się i piłem wódkę do później nocy i nie miałem żadnego wzdęcia :/ Obudziłem się, na drugi dzień żeby był lepiej znośny kac, zjedliśmy ze znajomym rosół i wypiliśmy chyba z 5 piw a kolejny posiłek to tłusty szaszłyk z frytkami... I jeszcze jedno piwko chyba i spać. Całą niedzielę przeleżałem, pod wieczór zjadłem zwykły lekki obiad z ryżu i kurczaka - heh powróciły wzdęcia..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mi to wygląda na zapalenie błony śluzowej żołądka. U mnie obiawy wyglądały podobnie. Gazy, wzdęcia, silne odbijanie. Radzę udać się do gastrologa, badanie endoskopem pokaże co się tam dzieje. Mogą to być problemy z żółcią albo dwunastnicą.

----------


## wotan99

Dokładnie zgadzam się z przedmówcą. Radziłbym wybrać się do gastrologa na gastroskopię. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam! W dniu wczorajszym udałem się do gastrologa prywatnie, już z wynikami badań krwi które zrobiłem dwa dni temu. Wyniki idealne...dodatkowo robiłem pod kątem wątroby i wynikło ALT: 28 jednostek (0-40), AST 22 jednostki (0-38). Z objawów które opisałem lekarzowi stwierdził, że mogę mieć podrażnioną trzustkę, lub jakiś niewielki stan zapalny w jelitach i że gastroskopia itp badania nie są konieczne na chwilę obecną. Dostałem antybiotyk XIFAXAN 2x1 dziennie, Salofalk 2x1 dziennie oraz i Polprazol 1x na czczo. Zobaczymy jakie efekty... Pozdrawiam

----------


## wotan99

Dziękuję za powiadomienie. Pozdrawiam, i mam nadzieję, że wszystko będzie dobrze.  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hmm, tez mi sie zdarza miec wzdety brzuch po jakims obfitym posilku, ale wtedy to najczesciej biore Sylimarol. I calkiem szybko mi pomaga, zawsze mam go w swojej apteczce na wszelki wypadek  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprawdzić i może zastosować jakąś dobrą dietę, może to tez być zespół jelita nadwrażliwego proponuję poczytać o tym spytać lekarza. Moja ciocia która jest samotna i jej pomagam ma podobny problem stosuje  środek trilac IBS  który można włączyć do diety jest poprawa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiem, może zapytaj jakiegoś lekarza lub dietetyka na edoktor24.pl. Może musisz mieć odpowiedni jadłospis dobrany, to wtedy też na tej stronie jest taka opcja. Przez internet jest wygodniej i szybciej skonsultować swój stan zdrowia z lekarzem, tym bardziej czekając na wizyte na fundusz.

----------

